# 려던 참이다



## wonlon

1.
A: 여기 콜라가 있으니 드세요.
B:  *그렇지 않아도*   음료수를 사러 가*려던 참이었어요*. 

2. 
A: 준소 씨, 책 사러 시내에 나가지 않을래요?
B: 마침 잘 됐네요.  *그렇지 않아도*  저도 시내에 나가*려던 참이었어요*. 

How do you translate 1B and 2B?
As I know 려던 참이다 means "one was just about to do", but I am not quite sure about the meaning of "그렇지 않아도" which usually accompanies it.


----------



## vientito

I think I will take a stab at it.  according to naver, 참 has the meaning of truth and verity.  so the whole thing would be "though it isn't so, truth is I was thinking of ...."

If ever you see a 던 in a sentence it is talking about the past in reference to the current time.  So the subject was probably considering of doing whatever blah blah beforehand.

Whenever you see 그렇다 it is certainly referring to something said previously to that effect.  In this case (1) it is refereing to the cola that A is suggesting while in case (2) it is talking about buying book in downtown.  So the response is simply stating the fact that this is not B has in mind yet B follows through by saying what (s)he has been considering of doing instead.


----------



## kenjoluma

참, in this case, doesn't mean 'truth'.
http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=36713800

1.
그렇지 않아도 = 콜라를 마시지 않아도 = Although I didn't intend to drink Cola you are offering here...

2.
그렇지 않아도 = 책 사러 시내에 나가지 않아도 = Although I didn't intend to go downtown in order to buy books...


----------



## wonlon

vientito said:


> I think I will take a stab at it. according to naver, 참 has the meaning of truth and verity. so the whole thing would be "though it isn't so, truth is I was thinking of ...."
> 
> If ever you see a 던 in a sentence it is talking about the past in reference to the current time. So the subject was probably considering of doing whatever blah blah beforehand.
> 
> Whenever you see 그렇다 it is certainly referring to something said previously to that effect. In this case (1) it is refereing to the cola that A is suggesting while in case (2) it is talking about buying book in downtown. So the response is simply stating the fact that this is not B has in mind yet B follows through by saying what (s)he has been considering of doing instead.



Here 참 is a bound noun (의존명사) which means time (무엇을 하는 경우나 때) or intention (무엇을 할 생각이나 의향), and 려던 참이다 is a fixed expression composed of it. I also confused about it as first.




kenjoluma said:


> 참, in this case, doesn't mean 'truth'.
> http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=36713800
> 
> 1.
> 그렇지 않아도 = 콜라를 마시지 않아도 = Although I didn't intend to drink Cola you are offering here...
> 
> 2.
> 그렇지 않아도 = 책 사러 시내에 나가지 않아도 = Although I didn't intend to go downtown in order to buy books...



Would you tell me about the translation of the whole sentences?


----------



## kenjoluma

*그렇지 않아도* 음료수를 사러 가려던 참이었어요
[Direct Translation] Although I didn't intend to drink Cola, I was about to go buy some drink.
I didn't think about you offering this drink, but I was about to go buy some drink anyway.

마침 잘 됐네요. *그렇지 않아도* 저도 시내에 나가려던 참이었어요.
[Direct Translation] That's good. Although I didn't intend to go downtown in order to buy books, I, as well, was about to go downtown.
That's good (because I was planning to go downtown as well, so we can go together). I was going downtown anyway (not for buying books, though)


----------



## vientito

ah good I gotta learn something new everyday.  naver classifies that as a 의존명사 so it is in the same abstract class as 것, 바, 리, 데, 셈.


----------



## vientito

check here

http://www.koreangrammaticalforms.com/entry.php?eid=0000000448

for some reason this gives me the same feeling as the adverb 마침 

I guess in chinese the equivalent would be 正正是?


----------



## ddungbo

My two cents :

1.
A: 여기 콜라가 있으니 드세요.
_Here you are. Have some coke. _

B:  *그렇지 않아도*   음료수를 사러 가*려던 참이었어요*. 
_Oh I was about to go buy some soda anyway.
_
2. 
A: 준소 씨, 책 사러 시내에 나가지 않을래요?
_Do you want to go downtown to buy some books?_

B: 마침 잘 됐네요.  *그렇지 않아도*  저도 시내에 나가려던 참이었어요.
_Oh great, I was going to go there too. Let's go

PS. Now that I've read this through, I notice the question's been answered already._


----------



## wonlon

Thanks you all.

But I have seen phrase like
*마침 잘 *됐네요.
*마침 잘* 왔어요.
several times, too.

How do you analyze these two sentences?


----------



## Superhero1

wonlon said:


> Thanks you all.
> 
> But I have seen phrase like
> *마침 잘 *됐네요.
> *마침 잘* 왔어요.
> several times, too.
> 
> How do you analyze these two sentences?



마침 잘 됐네요. That's good.  (need more context)
마침 잘 왔어요. You've come at just the right time. 

마침 is related to the coincidence with the good timing.


----------



## priscillaluna

그렇지 않아도 can be figuratively translated to "now that you mention it." In my opinion. 

Or, may be it should be translated to "Even if you didn't mention it, I was about to..."


----------



## wonlon

I've been keeping reading all your answers, and got much much more understanding. Really thank you all.


----------

